# Tadpole depositing troubles



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Does a dad take a few tries before he gets it? I thought they were done breeding, but I got home to this.








The last time Leuc tried to transport, I saw him with a tad pack for 1 1/2 days and he lost it. The force is weak with him I guess. I’m worried he’ll do it again. I took the coconut hut out and temporarily placed a tad pool.








I’ve observed him getting into a filled Petri dish and condiment cups and squat down. He’s very impatient (like me) and hops out before the tadpole releases. 
Any advice to calm my nerves? Lol


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Success! I guess that’s what he was looking for!


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Did you have issues with them picking them up before? My leucs recently matured and I had a couple of clutches laid this summer. The first one I left in there until they hatched but they did not seem to pick them up so I got nervous and transferred them myself. The second clutch I pulled the eggs right away. I would like to see the whole process, but also don't want to lose babies if I can avoid it!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Plethodon said:


> Did you have issues with them picking them up before? My leucs recently matured and I had a couple of clutches laid this summer. The first one I left in there until they hatched but they did not seem to pick them up so I got nervous and transferred them myself. The second clutch I pulled the eggs right away. I would like to see the whole process, but also don't want to lose babies if I can avoid it!


I’ve never seen him leave hatched tadpole, but that’s a very small sample size. I feel more confident leaving eggs in the viv now that he has successfully deposited. The first in viv hatch was stressful for me because the tads were hatched for more than a day without a pick up. 

My frogs only started breeding this summer as well. My first froglets hit land last week!


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice! I only had 4 make it out of I think 16 eggs. Most of that was up to inexperience, I lost several tadpoles to fungus to start. The 4 that made it have been out for a month or so though and seem to be doing great. I am hoping they just stopped mating given the season change because male hasn't been calling much for a while either that or I need to start drying them out for a bit before giving a soak. Either way congrats on the next tadpoles clutch and that they made it to cups!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Plethodon said:


> Nice! I only had 4 make it out of I think 16 eggs. Most of that was up to inexperience, I lost several tadpoles to fungus to start. The 4 that made it have been out for a month or so though and seem to be doing great. I am hoping they just stopped mating given the season change because male hasn't been calling much for a while either that or I need to start drying them out for a bit before giving a soak. Either way congrats on the next tadpoles clutch and that they made it to cups!


I thought they were done too. My male is quiet when there’s two clutches in the viv, so I’ll be curious as to how many tadpoles make their way to the pool!


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

I am sure this is also covered in other posts, but how was the cup method? I actually went with a big tub with a sponge filter and communally raised mine. One clutch I tried to do in the cups and I had pretty much all not make it. I am guessing it was the water I used (I pulled water from my communal tub since it had almond leaves soaking but likely was too concentrated for standing water). Did you do anything specific to maintain the tadpoles or was it mostly hands-off besides feeding and the occasional water change?


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Plethodon said:


> I am sure this is also covered in other posts, but how was the cup method? I actually went with a big tub with a sponge filter and communally raised mine. One clutch I tried to do in the cups and I had pretty much all not make it. I am guessing it was the water I used (I pulled water from my communal tub since it had almond leaves soaking but likely was too concentrated for standing water). Did you do anything specific to maintain the tadpoles or was it mostly hands-off besides feeding and the occasional water change?


I use 32oz deli cups, same as ff cultures. I use dechlorinated tap for filling ( I slowly raise the water level as the tads get larger). I also use 50/50 tap/RO to refill after I remove waste with a pipette. I’ve only done a 90% water change if it gets smelly. Not pond smelly, but you’ll know if it not a good, healthy smell ( I usually replace the almond leaf as well if that’s the case). I feed 3x a week. My go to food is a mix of repashy with this ratio, 2: soilent green 1: community plus 1: grub pie. I toss a chunk close to the body size, and generally clear waste every other feeding ( I only remove a couple tablespoons of water).
I prepare the cups a few days ahead of time so the leaf and moss have time to get a good biofilm. They are kept near aquarium lights to help with biofilm/algae growth. 
Hope this helps in some way!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I forgot to add that I keep a quart of treated tap with a few almond leaf chunks in it on hand for the cups.


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks! Yeah, I think I screwed up by adding the water directly from my large tadpole tub. I should have started with RO and/or just dechlorinated water. It is also possible that was just a poor clutch as the tadpoles did not seem super great when I put them in. I only used Solent green, but the ones I put in cups basically did not make it more than a couple of days so they didn't even get to a feeding. The ones in my tub seemed to do fine once I got the water right. Oh well, I may try cups after the next time they breed, unless they produce another clutch I will probably get rid of the tub for now since I don't feel like keeping it going for the next 4-5 months with no tadpoles! Thanks again!


----------

